# Colour Test



## bigZ (Sep 20, 2008)

A little challenge for you guys.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2008)

Eff you BigZ, I can't do those damn things. As an engineer, I guess I'm wired wrong.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2008)

I actually found that easier than I thought it would be (i.e. first time with no errors), guess my brain is just f*cked


----------



## bigZ (Sep 20, 2008)

Gnomey said:


> I actually found that easier than I thought it would be (i.e. first time with no errors), guess my brain is just f*cked



Or just colour blind?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2008)

bigZ said:


> Or just colour blind?



Nope not colour blind and I have 20/20 vision...


----------



## Becca (Sep 20, 2008)

nope..hit it on the first time, too. 

BUT, we all know I'm whacked.  2 glasses of wine didn't hurt, either...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2008)

C'mon Gnomey. You know vision acuity has nothing to do with that test.

It is actually a test of femininity ability to chose colors independent of visual perception. This test was validated by the A&E channel for Trading Spaces participants. It appears you qualify.


----------



## Heinz (Sep 20, 2008)

Yup did it ok.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 20, 2008)

me too - mine's OB Negative....wait....wrong test......


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2008)

Did alright too.....funny enough..


----------



## bigZ (Sep 21, 2008)

I cant do it at all. So am with Matt on this one. Normally only primative people are good at this test. 

'Brent Berlin and Paul Kay (Basic Color Terms: Their Universality and Evolution, 1969), suggest that there is a remarkable degree of uniformity in the way different cultures assign color names. In a study of 98 languages from a variety of linguistic families, they found the following "rules" seem to apply:

1. All languages contain terms for white and black.

2. If a language contains three terms, then it contains a term for red.

3. If a language contains four terms, then it contains a term for either green or yellow (but not both).

4. If a language contains five terms, then it contains terms for both green and yellow.

5. If a language contains six terms, then it contains a term for blue.

6. If a language contains seven terms, then it contains a term for brown.

7. If a language contains eight or more terms, then it contains a term for purple, pink, orange, grey, or some combination of these.

Berlin and Kay also found that the number of basic color terms tends to increase with the complexity of the civilization. They speculated that this explains the relative poverty of color terminology among the ancients--e.g., the Greeks had terms only for black, white, yellow, and red because theirs was a relatively uncomplicated culture, at least from a technological standpoint. But Berlin and Kay admit they don't know why the "rules" should operate as they do.'


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2008)

I got it right too!!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 21, 2008)

Stupid Njaco Fact Of The Day!:

There is no word that rymes with "orange" in the English language.

Tommorrow:

The origins of "tinnie"


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2008)

Mmm....that should be interesting.....


----------



## Becca (Sep 21, 2008)

bigZ said:


> I cant do it at all. So am with Matt on this one. Normally only primative people are good at this test.



*cough, cough* Primative??? I believe Matt had referred to it as 
"femininity ability"  Do you REALLY want to 'go there'?? AT last check, there wasn't MUCH primative about me...BUT then come to think about it..i'm not real feminine either...

P.S. I adore Black Adder...


----------



## bigZ (Sep 21, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> *cough, cough* Primative??? I believe Matt had referred to it as
> "femininity ability"  Do you REALLY want to 'go there'?? AT last check, there wasn't MUCH primative about me...BUT then come to think about it..i'm not real feminine either...
> 
> P.S. I adore Black Adder...



Dont feel too bad. My son completed this test with ease(Although he is 3 and can't read yet)

Agree on Black Adder. The last series was brilliant.

Dosn't lozenge ryhme with orange?


----------



## Njaco (Sep 21, 2008)

Is Rowan Atkinson a comic genius or what?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2008)

He's a comic genius. Black Adder is much better than Mr Bean too...


----------



## Becca (Sep 21, 2008)

lozenge=orange...uhm...Not so much. 

I'd have to say I love all 4 seasons..love watching how B.A. and Baldrich's power plays change up. I can 't wait to expose my sons to it  They are in the living room right now wathing a 'Flying Circus' episode. ON PURPOSE!! 

Mommy is SO proud.


----------



## Velius (Sep 21, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Stupid Njaco Fact Of The Day!:
> 
> There is no word that rymes with "orange" in the English language.



Did the test on the first try...no mistakes (I cheated though- I blurred my vision so I could see the color but couldn't make out the word )


----------



## Becca (Sep 21, 2008)

try it the other way, Velius.


----------



## Velius (Sep 21, 2008)

oh, and there's no word that rhymes with "purple" either.


----------



## bigZ (Sep 21, 2008)

Velius said:


> oh, and there's no word that rhymes with "purple" either.



Don't ever appear on QI.

YouTube - QI: What Rhymes With Purple?


----------



## Becca (Sep 21, 2008)

Velius said:


> oh, and there's no word that rhymes with "purple" either.



Nurple, maple syruple?? OK maaaaayyyybbbeee I had too much sun today.


----------



## Velius (Sep 22, 2008)

bigZ said:


> Don't ever appear on QI.



hmm, I stand corrected (that T-Shirt in the department store lied to me ) .......but come on- how often do you hear those words?


----------



## eddie_brunette (Sep 22, 2008)

No Problem reading it because of colorblindness and ADD.....what is this about?

edd


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 22, 2008)

It's weird how the brain works

I got an email a while ago that had a paragraph in it that said count the 'f's in teh paragraph

Swear on my life there wasn't a single f in that paragraph then i scrow down and it said there were 5 couldn't believe it!

And there actually were when they were highlighted


----------



## Velius (Sep 23, 2008)

you mean this one 109 8) ....

Count the "F's" that are in the following text:

*FINISHED FILES ARE THE RE
SULT OF YEARS OF SCIENTI
FIC STUDY COMBINED WITH
THE EXPERIENCE OF YEARS.*

How many "F's" did you find?

Wrong. There are 6 F's in the text above. Read and try again.

How is this possible? Your brain isn't capable of processing the word OF. Everyone that finds the six F's at once is a genius. Three is normal, four is very rare.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 23, 2008)

Found 5 at first but did have to go back for the sixth. And it was OF that caught me!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 24, 2008)

Man I still couldn't get it 

I counted 3 at first ,4 the second time and didn't get 6 til I read on

Thanks for posting that Velius


----------



## Velius (Sep 24, 2008)

how 'bout this one...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 24, 2008)

That's awesome,awesome because it's out of your control how your brain reads the word you just assume it reads every letter in the word

Thanks Velius


----------

